# Cost of fruits in Thailand



## Aloysius

How much do these cost?
1. banana
2. coconut
3. mango
4. other sweet tropical fruits


----------



## Acid_Crow

Try this link or Google.


----------



## Song_Si

we are rural eastern Thailand, Sa Kaeo, prices from local farmers' markets prices roughly for a bunch of 15-20 bananas about 10-15baht, mangos maybe 20b kilo, coconuts 10-20 baht, watermelon 10-30 depending on size, of course they'll cost more if we were to buy the same items in SK city, and more again somewhere like Phuket where there has been numerous 'middle men' transport etc. And perhaps an expectation that customers are wealthier - shop at Tesco Lotus etc and pay premium prices. 

There will be seasonal variations as somethings here have a short season due to the climate whereas they may grow year round in other locations. Even locally there are variations, I buy passionfruit at 10b/kilo direct from the grower, they sell at 20b/kilo at the market.

Just to add here - we have mature trees on the property, fresh coconuts, bananas, mangos, other fruit I don't know English names for. It's a healthy lifestyle.


----------

